# difference between sake and mirin?



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just tasting some straight mirin and wondered why I buy this instead of using sake with a pinch of sugar. They taste almost the same. Am I the only one who thinks this?


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Before I read your post I thought the same thing. Mirin is so sweet! Osake, to me, is like mild vodka with a pleasing hint of rice. 

I recall from beer making that a sweeter product is one that hasn't fermented as much as it could have. Perhaps Mirin is simply young Osake?


----------



## smylietron (Oct 15, 2007)

According to wikipedia, mirin is a rice wine "similar" to sake that has less alcohol--14% vs. 20%.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Always wondered bout that. - I've a bottle of mirin that's evaporated over 4-5 years cos i've been using sake instead and feeling like a heathen cos i've prefered the taste-now i know why


----------



## smylietron (Oct 15, 2007)

It _evaporated?_ Had no idea something like that would happen...man, I'd feel silly when I reached for my mirin and opened an empty bottle!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Seriously though, when i said evaporated, the volume had definitely reduced and was more viscus than when i bought it.
I've a bottle of pernod i went off after a couple of drinks. At least 6 years later the volume has reduced slightly leaving a dark ring where the level used to be


----------

